# ok you tubers....I have a question.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I received from treeman a beautiful slingshot. It had some orange tubes on it that were meant to be used on the sight of a bow. Not what I need at the moment, but I have already found a use for them.

Anyway, the mark where the bands go over the fork is exactly 3" wide and I have 30" draw from fork to corner of mouth. I want to shoot 1/4 to 3/8 steel ammo. I have some black 2040 tubes and some yellow 1632 tubes that I have never used. One of those should be what I need. I am going to use it for hospitalizing PBR cans at ten meters.

What I need is the finished length from tab to pouch for a medium strong pull. I'll do the rest. LOL

Thank you all very much...Mr. Avocado...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Find your regular draw length and subtract the length of the tab from the front of the fork to the top of the hole in the tab. That way you will have your usual draw.

To soften it up use your usual cut.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

So I have never shot 2040 but it might be okay for 3/8? 1632 works great for me with clay and BB's and if you were to do a pseudo taper or a full loop he would do great with the 3/8" probably. 1632 at about 6.5" straight, Cut length should do just about right for the quarter inch ammo you wanted to shoot. I use 1842 for my 8mm and it is very fast.

I am all about tubes now love using them and love how long they last, do a little experimentation the 1632 should do fine with it 3/8 if you do a full loop and make the loop about 7 in. That's the nice thing about tubes if it's a little too long you can always just cut it down a little bit to make it a little shorter.

Cheers


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I shoot 20/40 looped tubes for 3/8. MJ competed in East coast and Med West slingshot tournament's. And was a top finisher using 20/40 looped tubes on an SPS shooting 1/2 steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For 1/4 steel or smaller, use the lightest tubes and pouch you can find.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'll make a set of 2040 at 61/2 active to start with and see how it goes. I'll be totally tubular....sorry.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I have some 3mm round solids coming. Im hoping they'll be good for 1/4" steels and 3/8 clays. Ilm let you know how they work out


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

Tree Man said:


> I have some 3mm round solids coming. Im hoping they'll be good for 1/4" steels and 3/8 clays. Ilm let you know how they work out


I've been experimenting with round solids too. So far I think looped 3 or 3.5 seem to work good, and single 4 and 5 does good. Just depends on what frame you're trying to put them on.

When I'm playing around with light ammo I find the 3mm singles really zip 6mm steel ammo as good as any flat bands I've used and it lasts very well.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

cavedweller said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have some 3mm round solids coming. Im hoping they'll be good for 1/4" steels and 3/8 clays. Ilm let you know how they work out
> ...


I've only tried the 2mm, and I love them! The 3mm seems like it will be perfect for my needs. Getting impatient now.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Trying to get these silly millmeters figured out. I'm guessing looped is four bands and when you say 3mm ,you are speaking of solid tubes. No idea of how that equates to hollow tubes.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm getting ready to place my very first tube order and need a lot of advice. I want to pick up some 2040 and some 3050. Then some other sizes if you guys recommend. I shoot everything from bb's to 5/8 marbles, clay, steel, lead, hex nuts, rocks, you name it. 
Where should I order from?
I do use Amazon a lot if you have links?
Is this the 3050 that you guys recommend or one that I should to stay away from?
https://www.amazon.com/Yosooo-Slingshot-Natural-Slingshots-Shooting/dp/B07K5CFF6R/ref=sr_1_33?dchild=1&keywords=Slingshot+30%2F50+tubing&qid=1605891399&sr=8-33

I have a few tube shooters and I want to make a set up like this set on my SPS for a back up. Then I'm going to make a 3050 frameless and some others also. 
Where can I get the best 5 hole pouches for the loop tubes like on my SPS?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you are going to shoot full loops I recommend going with 2040 and 1632 unless you are shooting something really heavy. Pseudo tapers will give more speed with less draw weight.

On full loops I put both ends of the tube through one hole of the pouch, just stretch tubes before tying. I don't feel the need to have a pouch with two holes on each end, just means more tying.


----------

